# WTB: parts for 68 Sears Screamer



## one-adam-twelve (Nov 6, 2007)

Just picked up this bike, and I'm looking for information and some parts.

The bike is complete, but it could use better tires, seat, pedals, new frame decals, etc.

Back tire is a PARAGON Slick, red line 20 x 2.125.
Front tire is a CARLISLE Zephyr Flyte, red line 16 x 1.75.

Also looking for any information on the paint color. I'm planning to run to the local auto paint store to get a color match.

Mike


----------

